# اللهجة الفلسطينية: إِتْمَشْكَلْ



## Mwaffaq

مرحبا​يرجى التأكد (أو الدحض) من أن هناك فعل فلسطيني – إِتْمَشْكَلْ بمعناه تنزّه/تروّض . وأصل هذه الكلمة "مشكلة" . ويشرح نشوء هذ الفعل هكذا : إذا تروض شخص ما بشارع مدينة الأراضي العربية المحتلة فإصطدم بمشكلة على الأغلب.​شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

اتمشّى تعني مشى ببطء أو مشى بهدف المشي ولها علاقة ما بتنزّه أو تريّض وإن لم تكن بنفس المعنى (تنزّه وتريّض لهما معنيين مختلفين أصلا وإن كانا قريبين من بعض) وأصلها مشى. يمكن استخدام كزدر بدلا منها في بعض الأحيان.

أما اتمشكل التي أصلها مشكلة فتعنى "اختلق مشكلة" أو "سبب مشكلة" وأحيانا "وقع في مشكلة" ولا علاقة لها بالتنزّه أو التريّض.


----------

